# Charlie Sheen will, dass TAAHM endet!



## Stefan102 (27 Jan. 2012)

​
Two and a Half Men gehört sicher zu einer der meist diskutierten Shows im deutschen Fernsehen. Dazu hat sicher auch der ehemalige Seriendarsteller Charlie Sheen (46) keinen kleinen Teil beigetragen.

Während einer Pressekonferenz in Miami, wo er sich gerade für die Dreharbeiten seiner neuen Serie Anger Management aufhält, erklärte er, dass er sich das Ende seiner alten Show wünsche: *„Ich denke nicht, dass sie dieses Jahr noch länger laufen sollte. Ich denke die Schauspieler sind nur noch dabei, weil sie nicht wissen, wo sie sonst hingehen sollen.“* Im Vergleich zu „Two and a Half Men“ versprach er aber, dass seine neue Serie, die im Sommer mit ihrer ersten Staffel Premiere feiern wird, die Zuschauer nicht enttäuschen werde. „Es wird wie eine verfluchte Rakete zum Mond werden“, sagte er zu den anwesenden Fans und der Presse.

Um auch seine männlichen Fans auf ihre Kosten kommen zu lassen, sucht der 46-Jährige schon fleißig nach seinem weiblichen Gegenpart in seiner neuen Serie. Im Gespräch steht unter anderem Schauspielerin Selma Blair (39), die das neue Flirtobjekt des Schauspielers werden soll. Wir sind gespannt, ob „Anger Management“ mit den hohen Erwartungen mithalten kann.
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## MarkyMark (27 Jan. 2012)

Aus Neugier die erste Folge mit dem Kutcher geschaut, als sie in den USA lief..die 2te war schon laaaaaangweilig, seither meide ich die Serie. Ohne Charlie ist das nicht Fisch und nicht Fleisch.


----------



## WinterKate (29 Jan. 2012)

Das gleiche hab ich auch gedacht... Hab die erste und zweite Folge gesehen. Stellenweise ja ganz lustig, aber das war´s dann auch... schaue die Serie daher nur noch in den Wiederholungen auf VOX. Ich meide die neuen Folgen mit Kutcher, der passt da einfach nicht rein. Ich denke daher auch, dass die Serie früher oder später abgesetzt wird... hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass die US Leute sie auch nicht so gut finden und die Quoten gesunken sind...


----------

